# Need help with ICD-9 Code for Degloving injury



## twosmek (Aug 22, 2011)

Patient had multiple traumas--MD did a foot exploartion eith irrigation and debridement with temporary closure. Pt had ATV Accident and had a "left foot degloving injury", "Full thickness skin loss with exposed phalanges"--according to the documentation this involved all 5 toes was highly contaminated with debris and showed a "fracture of the foot"

What should I put as a DX.
Abviously would code the open fx the foot (he has yet to identify exactly what bones of the foot as he has yet to treat the actual fxs just treating the degloving injury--patient is currently in the hospital being treated)

Would I use open would complicated of toes or something else??


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Aug 22, 2011)

*Open wound*

You would code open wound code.

At the beginning of your section for open wounds starting at limbs, it tells you right under heading "for degloving injuries assign code for open wound of specified site"
(at least my book says that)

you are only supposed to use "complicated" for delayed healing, delayed tx, infection or foreign body.  If you have documentation of any of that I would use complicated


----------



## twosmek (Aug 22, 2011)

I do see that now. Thanks--I was looking at the beginning of the open wound codes. 

Thank you


----------



## dadhich.girish (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for this info.  It proved helpful for me too.


----------



## Sherine.v.b (May 4, 2014)

*Help me in finding out code*

Hello Friends

 I need a cpt code for Repair of degloving injury of skin


----------

